# Hard lesson learned



## Matheson (Dec 13, 2012)

Checked my traps after work today and learned a valuable lesson. Always make sure my traps aren't crusted over! 4 of my sets were pretty much frozen solid. To add insult to injury two of my sets had dog tracks dead center of pan. Rough day for me.


----------



## jasonmichalski (Feb 23, 2012)

That sucks, had the same thing two years ago happen

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

yep its the thaw freeze cycle that get you every time...


----------



## hunt448 (Jan 26, 2012)

That's one thing lm liking about trapping. Always somthing to learn. What I learned this weekend is to.always make sure you take the safetys off your 330s. Missed a beaver because of it...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lenawee River Raisin (Sep 2, 2012)

Something I learned this season: it doesn't matter if the soil above the trap won't freeze if the soil below can, because frozen soil is strong enough to freeze your trap open.


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

Fix it and they will come back


----------



## Fowl life (Oct 4, 2012)

Www.fntpost.com Awesome site for anti freeze and all other products. They are out of Alpena.


----------



## skullman (Dec 9, 2008)

I have been trapping for eons and learn something new every time i go out on the line. From my mistaskes or the behavior of the critter i am going after.

Denis


----------



## Matheson (Dec 13, 2012)

I use the flake type anti-freeze but apparently it all the rain before the cold took care of it. Everything is re-set so I'm hoping tmrw I'll have something waiting.


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

That's why I use a jump trap in freezing conditions. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

Salt the trap bed and after you cover the trap. This will keep the sniow melted in most situations. I learned the same lesson, more than once.


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

Matheson said:


> Checked my traps after work today and learned a valuable lesson. Always make sure my traps aren't crusted over! 4 of my sets were pretty much frozen solid. To add insult to injury two of my sets had dog tracks dead center of pan. Rough day for me.


 
PM sent


----------

